# Michigan Trout Unlimited Birthday Celebration - July 18, 2008



## rpeckens (Oct 14, 2003)

Trout Unlimited "officially" became incorporated on September 22, 1959. Trout Unlimited was "born" on July 18, 1959 at the Barbless Hook property east of Grayling on the banks of the Au Sable River when George Griffith assembled fifteen like-minded sportsmen to form our beloved organization.

As you are all aware, 2009 is the 50th anniversary of the founding of Trout Unlimited. August 17th through the 22nd marks the week long celebration in Traverse City for the National Trout Unlimited celebration hosted by the Michigan Council. In addition, the Michigan Council of Trout Unlimited is having a birthday party for Trout Unlimited on Saturday, July 18th, as our Michigan celebration of TU's founding.

The event will be held at the DNR Rayburn property, about two miles east of downtown Grayling, Saturday, July 18th from 9:00AM to 8:00PM. There will be food, contests, raffles, displays (chapters & partners), games, entertainment, auctions, kids activities, fly fishing & fly tying demonstrations, etc........ We're working on the details to make this a really fun, interactive, informative, and special event.

For more information please visit the website @ www.celebratetu.org


----------



## rpeckens (Oct 14, 2003)

bump


----------

